# my german shepherd blade



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

here is my german shepherd blade.
he's 5 years old we've had him since he was 6 weeks old.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

and a couple more with blade's friend.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Stunning looking, i'm so jealous.*


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Stunning looking, i'm so jealous.*


Me too .... he's beautiful!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He really is pretty fantastic isnt he, I normally prefer white and black gsds but I think Blade could convert me:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

:blushing:
awww u guys.thanks.i love your white gsd too tdm,a woman nr me has 2 long hair white ones.very beautiful but a handful.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Stunning my fav breed :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Love him!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning dog and beautiful marking to, especially the face..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks peeps all your dogs are gorgeous too looking at your signitures:001_wub:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

He's very handsome (and hairy)!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> He's very handsome (and hairy)!


tell me about it,he gets raked out 3 times a week!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lovely pics, Blade's looking handsome as usual


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What a stunning handsome hairy boy!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Love the name.....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

blade100 said:


> tell me about it,he gets raked out 3 times a week!!


Aw hun I feel your pain. Even though my own GSD is short haired (is there really such a term for the GSD?!) the amount of fur that gets brushed off her each week could make me a new rug each time!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i must say he isn't as bad in the winter months but he still has a little moult i suppose with the heating being on,but now the weather's getting warmer it is coming out in rake fulls.

i have one of them special combs that gets out all the undercoat and then one for his top coat.
i used to trim round his trousers area you know the back legs and behind his front legs but stopped this as the more i cut the longer it gets so have left him in his natural state.

i think he looks better after all he is a long coat gsd.

also why is it that whenever he goes in water he ends up moulting more??:confused1:
we take him down this massive marina/pond and when we get home i have to give him a good brush down!!


----------

